# Gateway river access parking



## JDizzle (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a pretty decent size. We were there for two days before we launched. There were probably 6-8 vehicles that didn't move while we were there. Still enough room to turn a trailer around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I bet you could put 10-15 truck/trailers in there if people were smart. Plenty of room when I took out a couple of weeks ago. Somebody did some righteous willow clearing there also. Thanks.


----------



## afraid (Jun 8, 2011)

where is it? river right above the bridge or river left after the bridge?


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

It's on river right, just above the hwy 141 bridge. I think it's CDOT property, but it might be BLM. The access point that's on river left, just below the bridge, is Gateway Resort property. I've used it and they were cool about it, but it wouldn't hurt to call and ask.


----------

